# Hacksaw Ridge Blu-ray Giveaway Contest



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

* Home Theater Shack and Lionsgate Films are pleased to announce yet ANOTHER Blu-ray Giveaway Contest. This time we’re offering a Dolby Atmos encoded film that’s loaded with reference audio (and the 2.40:1 video encode is equal to the task)! One lucky HTS members will win a sealed 4K/Blu-ray Combo-Pack review copy of Hacksaw Ridge. This thrilling war film documents WWII Army Medic Desomd T. Doss and his decision to follow the path of a Conscientious Objector.*

Many thanks to the kind folks at Lionsgate and our Film Critic Extraordinaire Mr. Mike Edwards for making this Giveaway Contest possible.

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: * Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *February 1, 2017*) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered! If you do not live within the Continental U.S., you can still enter (but must provide a valid U.S. address or pay for a U.S.-based forwarding service).

The contest runs from February 15, 2017 through 8AM EST February 21, 2017 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on February 21, 2017). Rules and Regulations are subject to change without notification.

Feel free to discuss this contest below!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh man! I wish I could enter as I want to get this move as I have not seen it yet. Oh well


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Oops... just to clarify... this is for a 4K/Blu-ray Combo Pack!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Oh man! I wish I could enter as I want to get this move as I have not seen it yet. Oh well



Unfortunately.... :-(

But, if you find a forwarding company, it might not cost much!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

4K giveaway! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Good luck to all participants!


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

IN


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I meet all the specs. I am IN!!

Boy, this is the one that I would really love to win. A great film and 4K. It can't get better. 


.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jim... David... make sure you put your "IN" on the qualification thread or your hat might get overlooked!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Jim... David... make sure you put your "IN" on the qualification thread or your hat might get overlooked!



Todd

Thanks. I fixed it


.


----------

